# Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

					Wie das Team von Hwbot berichtet, ist Microsofts neuestes Betriebssystem nicht mehr für die Übertaktungs-Rekorde zugelassen. Da Windows 8 zu einer möglichst großen Anzahl an Rechnerkonfigurationen kompatibel sein soll, wurde auf eine Softwarelösung für die interne Uhr gesetzt, welche sich am Referenztakt orientiert. Wird Letzterer im Betrieb geändert, werden auch die Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälscht.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Da muß man sich doch an den Kopf fassen !! Was die Redmonder jetzt schon wieder für Sachen machen, echt hart.


----------



## Castor_23 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Den Grund für die Implementierung einer softwareseitigen RTC finde ich schon plausibel. 
Aber was ich nicht ganz rausgelesen habe: Tritt das auch im "Normalbetrieb" auf, sprich wenn ich ein Game starte und dann entsprechend der Takt hochgeht?

Ich muss direkt mal den Sync mit dem Zeitserver stoppen und schauen was er so an einem Spieleabend an Zeit "verliert"...


----------



## bootzeit (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

 ...... Bei W8 wundert mich überhaupt nichts mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



Castor_23 schrieb:


> Den Grund für die Implementierung einer softwareseitigen RTC finde ich schon plausibel.
> Aber was ich nicht ganz rausgelesen habe: Tritt das auch im "Normalbetrieb" auf, sprich wenn ich ein Game starte und dann entsprechend der Takt hochgeht


Nein, das betrifft wie erwähnt nur den Referenztakt des Systems und keine anderen Taktraten der CPU, der Grafikkarte o. ä.


----------



## Castor_23 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Ah okay. Danke vielmals für die flinke Antwort!


----------



## criss vaughn (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Einfach nur strange .. schön, dass am WE wieder ein frisches Win 7 seinen Weg auf meine SSD gefunden hat


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

MS sollte dies als "Gratis-Betrüger-Feature" in ein neues Licht rücken, sie sind ja gut darin alles "schlechte" als Positiv zu propagieren 
Der wievielte Sargnagel für Win8 ist dies schon? ... ich habe jedenfalls seit geraumer Zeit aufgehört weiter zu zählen


----------



## ReVan1199 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



bootzeit schrieb:


> ...... Bei W8 wundert mich überhaupt nichts mehr.


 Jedem das seine
Für mich ist Windows 8 das bisher beste BS von MS.


----------



## Dolomedes (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Jedem das seine
> Für mich ist Windows 8 das bisher beste BS von MS.


 
Ja jedem das seine ich mag´s auch und der Preis von 30 ? € warns ? Incl. media center und 8.1 unschlagbar !
 Toll, ich geh eigentlcih immer mit der Zeit, wer offen für neues ist hat auch "neue" möglichkeiten.

Wie dem auch sei, es ist eigentlich ein lustiger Fehler 
Sinn macht das mit der Clock auf jedenfall !


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



> Wie das Team von Hwbot berichtet, ist Microsofts neuestes Betriebssystem nicht mehr für die Übertaktungs-Rekorde zugelassen.





> Der wievielte Sargnagel für Win8 ist dies schon? ... ich habe jedenfalls seit geraumer Zeit aufgehört weiter zu zählen


Ich auch... ich sag´ dazu nichts mehr und warte auf Win 9 - oder 10...
Es könnte natürlich passieren, dass die noch schlimmer werden


----------



## KrHome (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5570995 schrieb:
			
		

> MS sollte dies als "Gratis-Betrüger-Feature" in ein neues Licht rücken, sie sind ja gut darin alles "schlechte" als Positiv zu propagieren
> Der wievielte Sargnagel für Win8 ist dies schon? ... ich habe jedenfalls seit geraumer Zeit aufgehört weiter zu zählen


Nutzt du eigentlich noch dein Hirn, wenn du irgendwo den Begriff Windows 8 liest oder läuft da bei dir im Kopf irgendein automatisches Programm ab? 

Du hast dich ja nun schon in der USER News zum Thema ausgekotzt. Im dortigen Thread wurde aber auch gesagt, dass die Systemzeitbestimmung zum einen auch bei anderen Beriebssystemen (Linux) so wie in Win8 funktioniert und es zum anderen gute Gründe gibt, warum Microsoft das so macht.

Und trotzdem schreibst du hier die gleiche Grütze nochmal. Unglaublich...


----------



## Locuza (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



KrHome schrieb:


> Und trotzdem schreibst du hier die gleiche Grütze nochmal. Unglaublich...


 Wenn man etwas hasst, kann man gar nicht oft genug haten.


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



> Nutzt du eigentlich noch dein Hirn, wenn du irgendwo den Begriff Windows  8 liest oder läuft da bei dir im Kopf irgendein automatisches Programm  ab?


Mittlerweile suche ich auch schon nicht mehr nach dem "positiven" in den Meldungen...


----------



## Rizoma (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



KrHome schrieb:


> Nutzt du eigentlich noch dein Hirn, wenn du irgendwo den Begriff Windows 8 liest oder läuft da bei dir im Kopf irgendein automatisches Programm ab?



yep wir nutzen es noch aber du solltest mal bei deinem überprüfen ob es noch geht oder schon von den unglaublich vielen neuen must have Features bei W8 verblendet ist


----------



## KrHome (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



Rizoma schrieb:


> yep wir nutzen es noch aber du solltest mal bei deinem überprüfen ob es noch geht oder schon von den unglaublich vielen neuen must have Features bei W8 verblendet ist


 Es geht nicht um Windows, sondern darum, weshalb in modernen Betriebssystemen aufgrund aktueller Hardwarekonfigurationen eine solche (manipulierbare) Softwarelösung notwendig ist. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Windows 8 an sich zu tun. 

Aber herzlichen Glückwunsch: Auch du bist nicht in der Lage eine News, die lächerliche 460 Wörter umfasst, zu verstehen. Das ist wirklich erbärmlich.


----------



## DBqFetti (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Prinzipiell will ich es MS überlassen wie sie solche Dinge angehen. Aber sie hätten im Vorfeld mit den Benchmark-Anbietern sprechen müssen und dafür sorgen dass das Feature für die Zeit des Benchmarks entsprechend deaktiviert bzw. umgestellt wird.

Ich selbst vertraue noch auf Win7. Diese News macht die Überlegung auf Win8 umzusteigen für mich hinfällig da ich benchmarke und schon allein die Möglichkeit dass das OS das Ergebnis softwareseitig verfälscht ist ein absolutes KO-Kriterium.


----------



## der_knoben (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Schöne News.

Was ich hier aber besonders schade finde, ist, dass es mal wieder nen Haufen Win8-Hater gibt.
Wieviele Leuten drehen denn im OS an der Taktschraube? Sind es in der Summe 1% der PC-Nutzer, oder 5%?

Wie ihr euch über Banalitäten aufregen könnt ist der Wahnsinn. HAuptsache man hat ein Feindbild, und wenn das irgendwo erwähnt wird, muss man drauf hauen, egal worum es geht, da kann noch so oft im Artikel stehen das die Ursache bei den MAinboard-Herstellern liegt und Microsoft darauf reagiert.
Rennt doch lieber zu Asus, Gigabyte, AsRock, MSI oder ähnlichen, und kackt die voll, warum deren Boards nicht 10EUR mehr Kosten dürfen, damit ihr ne hardwareseitige RTC habt.


----------



## addicTix (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Hm, bin bereits wieder von Windows 8 auf Windows 7 runter... Mal schauen was 8.1 noch so verbessert ( vielleicht auch gerade noch das hier ) und dann schau ich wieder bei 8.1 vorbei


----------



## bootzeit (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Jedem das seine
> Für mich ist Windows 8 das bisher beste BS von MS.


 
Hast du nen Clown gefrühstückt  ?? Zumindest war der Witz gut .


----------



## DerBratmaxe (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Jedem das seine
> Für mich ist Windows 8 das bisher beste BS von MS.


 
Es gibt Befürworter für die Sache, die die NSA macht ... es wird nie so sein, dass die komplette Menschheit eine Sache für schlimm empfindet ... und ich hoffe das wird immer so bleiben


----------



## der8auer (19. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Mal ein kleines Update:
Anscheinend sind nur Intel Systeme davon betroffen. Bisher haben wir kein AMD System mit Problemen gefunden.



			
				Christian Ney schrieb:
			
		

> Installed Windows 8 on a new drive and testing more platforms atm, so far:
> 
> 
> *Affected:*
> ...


----------



## Rizoma (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



KrHome schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Windows, sondern darum, weshalb in modernen Betriebssystemen aufgrund aktueller Hardwarekonfigurationen eine solche (manipulierbare) Softwarelösung notwendig ist. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Windows 8 an sich zu tun.
> 
> Aber herzlichen Glückwunsch: Auch du bist nicht in der Lage eine News, die lächerliche 460 Wörter umfasst, zu verstehen. Das ist wirklich erbärmlich.



Im Gegenteil du bist nicht in der Lage einen Text zu verstehen, du Pöpelst Leute  an die ihre Meinung sagen und



> Der wievielte Sargnagel für Win8 ist dies schon? ... ich habe jedenfalls seit geraumer Zeit aufgehört weiter zu zählen


 ist sehr wohl auf das allgemeine auf W8 bezogen. Da du es sogar explizit gequotet hast bezieht sich deine Antwort sehr wohl ebenfalls aufs allgemeine W8. Das nächste mal erst Denken dann Tippen!


----------



## ryzen1 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Hast du nen Clown gefrühstückt  ?? Zumindest war der Witz gut .


 
Ja sehr lustig.
Ich benutze es ebenfalls und würde nicht mehr auf Win7 zurückgehen.


----------



## DjXpect (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil du bist nicht in der Lage einen Text zu verstehen, du Pöpelst Leute an die ihre Meinung sagen und
> 
> 
> > Im Gegensatz zu dir hat er den Text wohl verstanden. Steht doch da schwarz auf weiß:
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Nein, das betrifft wie erwähnt nur den Referenztakt des Systems und keine anderen Taktraten der CPU, der Grafikkarte o. ä.


 
Bedeutet das nicht im Gegenzug, dass die "kompatible" Windows-Uhr dann auf allen Systemen Probleme hätte, die auch BUS-Takte im Rahmen von Stromsparmechanismen anpassen können? (k.A. ob es das aktuell bei Notebooks gibt, glaube mich aber zu erinnern, dass es das zu FSB-Zeiten mal gab. Selbst wenn nicht wäre es eine naheliegende Entwicklung für die Zukunft.)
Und haben Anwendungen unter Win8 eigentlich alternativ die Möglichkeit, selbst auf die Zeiterfassung des Mainboards zuzugreifen?


----------



## Driftking007 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Also mein ION System (Intel Atom 330, Nvidia Ion) ist auch betroffen. Untertakten von 1,6 auf 1,2 vergeht die Zeit ca 10 sek langsamer pro Minute. Also ist es bei älteren Sytemen auch vom FSB abhängig.

Was mir echt angst macht, ist wenn der Prozessor zu warm wird und der Multi nicht weiter gedrosselt werden kann, wird der FSB runtergetaktet auf allen Systemen ... demnach müsste dann die Uhr falsch gehen, und das nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Jedem das seine
> Für mich ist Windows 8 das bisher beste BS von MS.


 Unter der Haube vielleicht ... aber das GUI in das es verpackt ist, ist für mich Geschmacksrichtung pink-grüner Trabi mit Spoilern. Ein Tablet-GUI hat auf einem Desktop-System einfach nichts verloren.


----------



## Unbr3akable (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Hat noch jemand etwas gegen AMD?


----------



## Rizoma (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



DjXpect schrieb:


> Rizoma schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Gegenteil du bist nicht in der Lage einen Text zu verstehen, du Pöpelst Leute an die ihre Meinung sagen und
> ...


----------



## ReVan1199 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Unter der Haube vielleicht ... aber das GUI in das es verpackt ist, ist für mich Geschmacksrichtung pink-grüner Trabi mit Spoilern. Ein Tablet-GUI hat auf einem Desktop-System einfach nichts verloren.


 Es ist Geschmackssache was du erwähnst, für mich hat es kein Tablet-GUI, den wenn es ein wirkliches Tablet-GUI hätte, könnte man es ja nicht bedienen, aber es funktioniert dafür bei mir einfach zu gut. Auch die App Entwicklung macht da wirklich Spaß und man kann durch die Metrooberfläche z.B. schön seine Spiele sortieren bzw. präsentieren(App zum hinzufügen vorausgesetzt):
http://abload.de/img/steamgamesw8hrsvb.jpg


----------



## der-sack88 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Meine Güte, so eine Kleinigkeit und schon wird Win8 wieder als Werk des Teufels abgetan und als das schlimmste, was MS je verbrochen hat...
Und so ist es bei jedem neuen Windows. XP lief am Anfang beschissen, Vista war sowieso schlecht, 7 nur ein Vista in grün und 8 jetzt das größte Übel, was die Weltgeschichte bisher hervorgebracht hat. Und MS will uns sowieso nur mit möglichst schlechten Produkten möglichst viel Geld aus der Tasche ziehen, deshalb haben sie Win8 absichtlich schlecht gemacht.

Bei mir laufen grade Win7 auf dem Gaming-PC und Win8 auf dem Netbook, dazu sitze ich manchmal am Vista-PC meiner Eltern. Und oh Wunder, alles läuft stabil, ich komm mit allem klar.
Weder waren bzw. sind XP und 7 so perfekt, wie sie überall gemacht werden, noch sind Vista und 8 nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## hotfirefox (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Viel Wind um nichts!
Die Hälfte der genannten Benchmarks sollte man eh ausrangieren. SuperPi z.B. ist sowas von nichtssagend!


----------



## FreezerX (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Können durch das Problem nicht nur Benchmarks, sondern auch Online-Rennspiele beeinflusst werden?

Konkret frage ich mich bei F1 2012. Seit dem Wechsel von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 fahre ich im Mittel ein paar Zehntel schneller pro Runde. Ich habe nicht übertaktet, allerdings schwankt ja der Bustakt etwas, oder?

Ist es nicht so, dass "offline" der zurückgelegte Weg anhand von Geschwindigkeit und (ggf. nicht ganz exakter) Zeit berechnet wird, und so verschieden lange Wege zurückgelegt werden?


----------



## dlux_ (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Immer wieder amüsant die Kommentare der Windows-Kachel-Fanboys zu lesen. 

@Thema:
Der Bug wurde entdeckt, jetzt muss MS und Intel zusammenarbeiten um den Fehler zu beheben. Halb so wild.


----------



## cjtk (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Können durch das Problem nicht nur Benchmarks, sondern auch Online-Rennspiele beeinflusst werden?
> 
> Konkret frage ich mich bei F1 2012. Seit dem Wechsel von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 fahre ich im Mittel ein paar Zehntel schneller pro Runde. Ich habe nicht übertaktet, allerdings schwankt ja der Bustakt etwas, oder?
> 
> Ist es nicht so, dass "offline" der zurückgelegte Weg anhand von Geschwindigkeit und (ggf. nicht ganz exakter) Zeit berechnet wird, und so verschieden lange Wege zurückgelegt werden?



das würde mich auch interessieren. fahre zwar kein arcade game online sondern eher simulation ( rfactor ), allerdings gibts da auch einige welche das kachelschiebesystem nutzen und seitdem schneller geworden sind.


----------



## DrOwnz (20. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

ich werd morgen mal testen wies mit So. 2011 aussieht,

liegt ja wohl eher an der hardware wie es jetzt scheint...


----------



## Sunjy (21. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*

Das war doch Absicht damit Intels CPUs besser dastehen. Bzw AMD noch schlechter


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (21. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Hast du nen Clown gefrühstückt  ?? Zumindest war der Witz gut .


Nicht jeder findet Win8 schlecht.
Das eine Aussage, das man Win8 gut finde, für Dich ein Witz ist, macht Dich zu eben solchem.



der8auer schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update:
> Anscheinend sind nur Intel Systeme davon betroffen. Bisher haben wir kein AMD System mit Problemen gefunden.


 Ich war bis eben verwirrt, steht in der News in der Liste in den Updates doch, das das Problem unter Win7 mit Haswell auch auftritt (ergo dürfte Win7 ebenfalls nicht mehr zum benchen erlaubt sein). Aber Dein Zitat hier dürfte richtig sein und demnach tritt es unter Win7 nicht auf.




dlux_ schrieb:


> Immer wieder amüsant die Kommentare der Windows-Kachel-Fanboys zu lesen.


 Immer wieder amüsant die Kommentare der Windows-8-muß-schlecht-sein-Fraktion zu lesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bedeutet das nicht im Gegenzug, dass die "kompatible" Windows-Uhr dann auf allen Systemen Probleme hätte, die auch BUS-Takte im Rahmen von Stromsparmechanismen anpassen können?...


 
Und so schnell kommt eine Antwort...



Driftking007 schrieb:


> Was mir echt angst macht, ist wenn der Prozessor zu warm wird und der Multi nicht weiter gedrosselt werden kann, wird der FSB runtergetaktet auf allen Systemen ... demnach müsste dann die Uhr falsch gehen, und das nicht gerade wenig.


 




hotfirefox schrieb:


> Viel Wind um nichts!
> Die Hälfte der genannten Benchmarks sollte man eh ausrangieren. SuperPi z.B. ist sowas von nichtssagend!


 
Es geht hier um Rekorde. Die sind in SuperPi genauso nutzlos, wie im Hochsprung - das hält aber viele Leute nicht davon ab, sich daran zu versuchen.




FreezerX schrieb:


> Können durch das Problem nicht nur Benchmarks, sondern auch Online-Rennspiele beeinflusst werden?


 
Es sollten alle Anwendungen betroffen sein, die sich an der Windows-Systemzeit orientieren (und das sind VIELE). Aber von einem Online-Titel würde ich ehrlich gesagt erwarten, dass er Abweichungen derselbigen im Auge behält bzw. seine eigene Messmethode implementiert. Schließlich kann der Zeitgeber auch einfach so mal ein bißchen falsch laufen und wenn er nachgeht, bekommt man ganz schnell riesige Probleme, weil auf einmal IP-Pakete "aus der Zukunft" ins Spiel einfließen sollen.


----------



## keinnick (22. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Viel Wind um nichts!
> Die Hälfte der genannten Benchmarks sollte man eh ausrangieren. SuperPi z.B. ist sowas von nichtssagend!


 
Es geht aber nicht (nur) um Benchmarks sondern grundsätzlich darum, dass sich die Uhr eines Betriebssystem aus dem Takt bringen lässt und das kann blöde Folgen haben. Was würdest Du sagen wenn die Uhr in Deinem Auto an die Motordrehzahl gekoppelt wäre?


----------



## nfsgame (22. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: Integrierte Uhr kann Benchmark-Ergebnisse verfälschen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schließlich kann der Zeitgeber auch einfach so mal ein bißchen falsch laufen und wenn er nachgeht, bekommt man ganz schnell riesige Probleme, weil auf einmal IP-Pakete "aus der Zukunft" ins Spiel einfließen sollen.


 Und da träumen die Menschen noch von Zeitreisen... Intel und Microsoft haben so eben den Grundstein gelegt  . 

Und nebenbei werde ich vermutlich nie verstehen, wieso sich die Leute wegen eines popeligen Betriebssystems so dermaßen an die Gurgel gehen können. Was soll ich denn sagen? Ich habe tagtäglich mit Windows XP bis Windows 8, Server 2003 bis 2012, Ubuntu und Debian in den verschiedensten Versionen und Ausführungen, OS X, LynX, ... zu tun. Da sollte man sich schwer hüten irgendwas zu präferieren oder gar zu hassen... Auch wenn ich manchmal dezent fluche, wenn man wieder ein Befehl dem Alzheimer-lite erlegen ist . Windows 8 nutze ich selber aufm Laptop. Man gewöhnt sich daran und dann lässt sich genauso damit arbeiten wie mit Windows 7 auch. Die meisten, die es haten, haben es vermutlich nie länger als drei Tage im Gebrauch gehabt... An das Fahrverhalten und Ansprechen der Pedalerie eines neuen Autos muss man sich auch erstmal gewöhnen - es geht schnell, aber nicht sofort (Oh weia, mein aller erster Autovergleich hier ).


----------

